# It's never to soon to train the kids..



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's fantastic. I fully agree that dogs are just amazing additions to a household. When you find that special one they just make everyone's life better, and those children are lucky to have him in their lives from such a young age. Retrievers seem to just have that intuition and know when you're not feeling good. Best of luck to your daughter. My mother suffers from fibro too, so I know of the daily struggles x


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

What an inspirational story. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

Aww thank you both. Here's the little fella, he's a star.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Amazing boy, he's beautiful.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

That is absolutely precious, and he's got some gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What a beautiful story. That video with the kids is precious.


----------

